# Ralph



## pla725

This story really bothers me as this rabbit will not live long if they don't change his diet.

http://www.pawnation.com/2010/02/26/40-pound-bunny-may-be-worlds-largest/


----------



## Elf Mommy

The link isn't working?


----------



## pla725

Fixed it.


----------



## Elf Mommy

works! And agreed. The rabbit shouldn't be fattened up for a short life just for a world record.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Apparently Guinness doesn't do the heaviest (or lightest) for animals. They want to avoid people like this who have obese animals just for a record. 
Poor bunny probably won't last much longer. If his diet doesn't kill him, the fat will. I can't imagine what is heart is like. Sadly, large breed of rabbits (and dog) don't last very long. Considering he is at least twice the size of even the largest breeds, his life span is probably only a couple of years to begin with. I think at this point, he isn't going to last much longer, even if his diet was greatly improved. 
The best thing that could happen is his owners never are allowed to have a rabbit. Ralph should be taken away from them. IMVHO, people who have very obese pets should be charged with cruelty they same as those who starve their pets.


----------

